# Pond builder recommendations



## fishnfever (Mar 4, 2019)

I'm still in the thinking stage, but would like a pond on my property "sometime." Who is a good pond builder that you guys recommend? 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Any reputable excavating company should be able to dig a pond. If the don’t mention digging test holes first then find someone else.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Where are you located?


----------



## fishnfever (Mar 4, 2019)

Western Holmes county

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I can’t help you with any contacts in that area. I can help you with other questions that you may have. I have 2 ponds, one of which I built about 3 years ago.


----------



## KurtK (Jun 10, 2021)

Anybody know a good pond dredger near Akron, OH? And Anybody helpful with FEMA permits? Thanks!


----------

